# kayak advice please



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey guys, I’m about to purchase my first kayak and would love some advice. I don’t want to spent crazy money on my first one so I am looking at the one below. Is this an ok starter?

I am 5’ 10” 225 lbs and would be fishing lakes and ponds for crappie,walleye,panfish etc.

*Emotion™ Stealth Pro™ Angler Kayak*
https://www.cabelas.com/product/EMOTION-STEALTH-ANGLER-PRO/2432341.uts?slotId=5


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure doesn’t look like a bad platform for what your looking to do. Get a good paddle and a comfortable pfd.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Yeah, it looks like a pretty good yak for the the money, and like silverbullet said, get a good paddle, and pfd, I have a high back MTI pfd, and it's pretty comfortable.


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

I love my emotion mojo anger. Fish it without mods first to understand what you really need.

For that price get it. You'll be happy. Thise gear tracks are huge for rigging and you can always add way more down the line


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Little bit on the heavy side but a great first kayak regardless. A lighter paddle goes a long way. Recommend a 250CM length.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

That's very heavy.


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Unless you have a pickup truck transporting it will get old. And I highly advise getting a kayak transport dolly for it. 


My mojo angler is not that heavy, but I have a lot of in hull storage, I've never seen that kayak personally so I cant comment in that one. 

The emotion brands seem to have thicker plastic then most other brands that I have encountered
In person.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. All very helpful comments. 
I saw that it seems a little heavier than average but I’m not too concerned since the price is right and it could be a little more rugged than lighter ones. I do have a truck that I will haul it in and will probably make a trailer for it over the winter. I will be buying one for the old lady too so I figure a trailer would be better than hauling 2 in the truck bed. We are pretty excited. I have a tracker but this will be nice for the quick trips and just seems fun.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If you've made your mind up, I'm happy for you. If you're a young stud this will be fine for a while. The latest trend for manufacturers is smaller and lighter for a reason. After a season or two of loading and unloading, dragging to the launch-site, 86lbs. is going to feel like.............well...........86 lbs. If you want to get out more, a grab and go yak is what you want. For that pricepoint you can get a great yak at 50 or 60 lbs.
I'm telling you, you'll thank me later. --Tim


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

There is no "perfect" boat. I had a laundry wish list a mile long... I bought the boat that checked the most boxes. Budget is important, but don't let that make you buy the wrong boat. I wanted to fish, paddle for fun, be able to stand up, and still be able to load it on the roof of my truck. I went to the backpacker's shop in Sheffield lake. Reese has literally 100 boats to look at. I have had the fortune of paddling my buddy's Jackson yaks before and that was a big help. I ended up with a Jackson Cuda LT 12. I went in thinking I was buying a Coosa HD. There is a HUGE difference between an 85lb boat and a 53lb boat. I gave up some stability, but the cuda was a better all around fit. I would never advise anyone to buy a boat from a review or a picture. Get your hands on it and pick it up. Take your time and "buy once, cry once"


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like a great boat for the money. And it gets you out on the water!
But I'd hold off on the trailer. The great thing about having a truck is that you don't need a trailer!


----------



## CatchAkish (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a loaded kayak for sale with lawrance fish finder and all the rail blaiza eccesories asking 750$ its 10ft Teton loaded


Uglystix said:


> Hey guys, I’m about to purchase my first kayak and would love some advice. I don’t want to spent crazy money on my first one so I am looking at the one below. Is this an ok starter?
> 
> I am 5’ 10” 225 lbs and would be fishing lakes and ponds for crappie,walleye,panfish etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I purchased 2 of the Emotion Stealth Pro Anglers. Very happy with them. I was very surprised at how easily they maneuver and tracking is ok. I’m definitely getting skeg/rudders on them next spring. The wind blows them sideways.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Looks like a nice boat. A lighter option (57lbs) in the same price range would be the Perception Pescador Pro 100. I have one and might never sell it!!


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Looks like a nice boat. A lighter option (57lbs) in the same price range would be the Perception Pescador Pro 100. I have one and might never sell it!!


I know this thread is old, but, I did the same. I sold my first kayak, which was an Ascend FS128T, mainly due to the 100 pound weight it had (bone dry/bare). Sold it a year ago, and purchased the Perception Pescador Pro 100. The 50 pound less kayak has certainly served me well. I don't carry a lot with me, so I certainly didn't miss the in hull storage space I had before.

x2 for the Pescador pro 100


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I am so out of the loop. Still using my old Perception sit in (9'-6 long). It weighs in at 30#!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The Jonny Boats Bass 100 looks pretty slick. Weight of 77lbs, not to bad. And you can mount a trolling motor or small outboard on the transom.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

It’s almost time! I would be out already but being new to kayaking I want to get a little more comfortable in it before I do any cold water paddling. Btw, yes mine is pretty heavy at 86 lbs (a sack of quikrete) but I have strategically picked out some close access spots to launch from at all the lakes around here. I’ve always wanted to hit the old rangers pond at West Branch, anyone ever done that from a yak?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There are two ponds I'm thinking of (maybe three) when you say the old ranger's pond. Can you be more specific or maybe send a PM?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Uglystix said:


> It’s almost time! I would be out already but being new to kayaking I want to get a little more comfortable in it before I do any cold water paddling. Btw, yes mine is pretty heavy at 86 lbs (a sack of quikrete) but I have strategically picked out some close access spots to launch from at all the lakes around here. I’ve always wanted to hit the old rangers pond at West Branch, anyone ever done that from a yak?


Did that with a canoe many years ago, came in from the road where a small creek went into it, not much water now , went out to the pond a few weeks ago and was surprised at the area by the island was full of cattails, I used to catch bass in that channel. Just get a kayak cart to get your yak to off road spots. The trails are really overgrown now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

They dropped the water by about 3 feet it seems when they repaired the outflow/Dam. I would take my son there to fish just as my dad took me. He loved it! ....he’s 20 now, I miss those days.


----------

